
A Proposal to Politically Re-Empower U.S. Citizenry - SubiculumCode
https://berniewatch.wordpress.com/2015/07/13/a-proposal-to-politically-re-empower-u-s-citizenry/
======
nilskidoo
UBI would have the same effect as raising minimum wage always always always
meets with- a raised cost of living. Cap maximum wages instead, and force
revenue back down to its origins.

As far funding campaigns, I've before suggested going the other end of the
spectrum entirely, with all public officials elected or appointed working for
minimum wage. Take the financial profit out of the equation, because getting
rich is not what any of them are contracted to do.

~~~
SubiculumCode
This wasn't a UBI proposal.

~~~
nilskidoo
It's a purposed UBI, likely coming from the same magic tree as normie UBI. I
can't imagine Uncle Sam giving some starving, homeless wretch one hundred
bucks on the condition they only spend it on millionaire politicos.

